

The audiophile’s dilemma: strangers can’t identify $340 cables, either - dolfje
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/even-vegas-strangers-agree-340-audiophile-cables-make-no-difference/

======
chrisbennet
Why not test the _bits_? You know, "record" the same sample using both cables
with a logic analyzer and compare them?

